
Include markdown files into other markdown files with C style syntax - jdormit
https://github.com/sethen/markdown-include
======
a3n
Not to take away from this (I'd probably use it if I used markdown), but
RestructuredText has file inclusion out of the box.

[http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/ref/rst/directives.html...](http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/ref/rst/directives.html#including-
an-external-document-fragment)

    
    
      $ for f in main.rst include1.rst include1.1.rst; do
        echo "$f"
        cat "$f"
      done 
    
      main.rst
      ==================================
      Demo of RestructuredText inclusion
      ==================================
      
      .. contents::
      
      First include a file
      ====================
      
      .. include:: include1.rst
      include1.rst
      
      This is the first included file
      -------------------------------
      
      Which includes another file.
      
      .. include:: include1.1.rst
      include1.1.rst
      
      And this is the last included file
      ..................................
      
      Fin.
    
      $ lynx --dump main.html
    
      Demo of RestructuredText inclusion
      
         Contents
           * [1]First include a file
                + [2]This is the first included file
                     o [3]And this is the last included file
      
      [4]First include a file
      
      [5]This is the first included file
      
         Which includes another file.
      
      [6]And this is the last included file
      
         Fin.
      
      References
      
         1. file:///home/aaron/tmp/main.html#first-include-a-file
         2. file:///home/aaron/tmp/main.html#this-is-the-first-included-file
         3. file:///home/aaron/tmp/main.html#and-this-is-the-last-included-file
         4. file:///home/aaron/tmp/main.html#id1
         5. file:///home/aaron/tmp/main.html#id2
         6. file:///home/aaron/tmp/main.html#id3

------
jdormit
I am not the author of this library, but I've found it to be incredibly useful
putting together documentation for GitHub/GitLab repos. If you're working with
JavaScript, this library combines really nicely with jsdoc-to-markdown [1] to
completely automate API documentation in the README.md (see [2] for an
example).

[1] [https://github.com/jsdoc2md/jsdoc-to-
markdown](https://github.com/jsdoc2md/jsdoc-to-markdown)

[2] [https://github.com/sparkeditor/piece-
table](https://github.com/sparkeditor/piece-table)

